# Help! Vets, vet techs, nurses-pls help shelter lady save this dog!!!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*NURSES, VETS, VET ASSISTANTS, ANYONE: SHORT BOWEL SYNDROME
PLEASE THIS LADY IS TRYING TO SAVE THIS DOG AND NEEDS INPUT AND ADVICE:*



*From: Dana Deutsch [email protected]*

Subject: Please Help!!! Please Crosspost!!!
To: "Wilson, Lynn" <[email protected]>, [email protected], "Michelle Grimm" <[email protected]>, "Nancy McAdam" <[email protected]>, "Anissa Sadeghi" <[email protected]>, [email protected], "Aubrie Kavanaugh" <[email protected]>
Date: Thursday, March 5, 2009, 12:58 PM


*We have a dog that had a bad spay last year. A couple of days after the spay we found her lying in a pool of blood with three feet out of her intenstines outside of her. I truly do not know how she lived through *that day. I watched her, as we drove to the vet, and prayed that she just make it. Well, she made it and has been fighting ever since. They told us to “put her down”. We did not and she made it through the surgery and was doing well. The past three months, for whatever reasons, she has had constant diarrehea and the past two weekends her rectum prolapsed. I am getting ready to bring her back to the emergency vet because she is pouring out blood. She has “short bowel syndrome”. We have, recently, consulted with my holistic vet and we just started her on some things. We also consulted with a dietician to help get her diet in better order to help her. Please, if anyone has any experience with this please let me know. She is fighting and we are fighting with her. She has been doing so good until recently. She is ok except when she has to go to the bathroom and then I cant even imagine how much pain she is in. We are looking for any ideas, thoughts, research…she is a love deserving of a good life. She has little trust in people and the pain isn’t helping her. But the ones she knows, she loves with all her heart. Please help us help Koda…she is awesome and I owe it to her to make her life the best quality it can be. Thank you.

*Dana Kay Deutsch 
Shelter Manager 
Save-a-Pet Adoption Center 
3166 North Fairfield Road 
Grayslake, Il 60030 
847-740-7788 ext. 108*


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh my that's sad!


----------

